# 170 Club Sumter county, Ga



## Chadx1981 (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone on the forum here happen to be on this club? I was on it years ago when I was young and my Dad had a membership. Just curious to what is going on and what the memberships are looking like nowadays. I saw David Mclintok (sp) posted in the truck bucks with a good buck. Im sure there still doing well in them parts. Let me know if anyone knows anything. Thanks

Chad


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jun 26, 2012)

bump


----------

